# A question for the admins



## 209 (Feb 25, 2015)

So like nobody likes people who are just plain assholes...but what about sarcasm you cant tell thats what it is because it's ust text but i mean i feel like the punk has been sapped from my online interactions here, sometimes i just wanna be like brosef that sounds lame as fuck and rag on some people, NOt in a serious manner just talkin some shit, Should i just make a post called shit talkin or what like i need a place to spew my filth without worrying about someone droppin the Banhammer on my tits


----------



## scrutable (Feb 25, 2015)

General banter sounds like the section to spew filth to me. Not that I'm an admin or anything, however, taking the piss out of people who take themselves too seriously is a worthy task, certainly some of those here.
We all need to be humbled occasionally, anyway, if you get banned you can always make another account right?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2015)

if you do get banned, we take steps to make sure we find any other accounts you create. just so you know.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 25, 2015)

If you want to talk shit there are plenty of places around the Internet to scratch that itch. Sarcasm and tone does not translate over the Web, therefore no one can tell if you're being serious or not.

That being said, squat the planet is a resource; not your personal outlet for riling other people up. we're not here to censor you, we're here to keep the forums useful and enjoyable for ALL who choose to use them. If you can't fathom a concept such as general respect for other people than these forms are not for you. If you would like to discuss this further you may PM myself, the other mods, or the admins.

Also,


scrutable said:


> if you get banned you can always make another account right?


no, you can't. Read the rules. We'll know.


----------



## drewski (Feb 25, 2015)

Three words. Reddit and Youtube. Shit talking doesn't get any better. Unless you play CoD or Halo on Xbox Live. That's your best option.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2015)

drewski said:


> Three words. Reddit and Youtube. Shit talking doesn't get any better. Unless you play CoD or Halo on Xbox Live. That's your best option.



haha a troller's paradise for sure!


----------



## scrutable (Feb 25, 2015)

This is general banter though is it not? Perhaps we should change the title to general discussion.

I quote: 'If it doesn't belong anywhere else, it goes here. Rant away my friends!'


----------



## pigpen (Feb 25, 2015)

delegating a thread for shit talking and general rabble rousing could be useful.

at the very least if someone is talking shit on another thread, you could suggest a specific place for them to fuck off to. 

it could happen right here in this very thread even.


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 25, 2015)

Talking shit on te internet is for children and people who are too scared to talk shit in real life cuz they'd get beat up...


----------



## drewski (Feb 25, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Talking shit on te internet is for children and people who are too scared to talk shit in real life cuz they'd get beat up...


Nailed it.


----------



## scrutable (Feb 26, 2015)

Haha, 209's post that wasn't in any way offensive seems to have caused some angst. Still, nothing wrong with angst, teen or otherwise 

And dammit 209, sarcasm _can_ be recognised when written.


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 26, 2015)

This particular post wasn't offensive but have you been paying attention to this guys other threads?


----------



## scrutable (Feb 26, 2015)

No I haven't, just this one which seems okay. Will look at his other posts.


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 26, 2015)

I think a few have been deleted..


----------



## scrutable (Feb 26, 2015)

I've read their last few, I'm not reading all 56, some a bit eccentric but nothing nasty or personal.
Maybe they get worse?


----------



## pigpen (Feb 26, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Talking shit on te internet is for children and people who are too scared to talk shit in real life cuz they'd get beat up...



I'm probably more likely to talk shit to someone in real life than on the internet, and if this person wants a thread to talk shit, I don't see why they can't have one, anyone who doesn't wanna see that shit can avoid that particular thread.


----------

